
Ted Nelson' Published Papers on Computers and Interaction, 1965 to 1977 - mpweiher
https://archive.org/details/SelectedPapers1977
======
drallison
A worthy collection. Theodor "Ted" Nelson's ideas have played a significant
role in shaping the course of computing and thought. His self-published books
(Computer Lib and Literary Machines) are still goldmines of information and
understanding. His papers, some of which appear in this collection, show a
deep understanding of computation that, even today, seems revolutionary.

The World Wide Web is an imperfect implementation of his conceptual model of a
world in which information is completely intertwingled. His concept of
transcopyright provide a workable solution to the question of who owns what in
a digital world. And he is the man who invented the hyperlink.

